# Gop Tear Tonight... 8.30pm!



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

That's right boys, ladies and ladyboys...

8.30pm. Guy Ritchie is the star in the reasonably priced car apparently so that gives us a good few minutes to go make a cuppa.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The star in a reasonably priced car feature is well passed its sell by date now!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, it's the same people who drove the last car. And when they come to replace it, same will happen again I'm sure. 

I'm quite enjoying this series personally, although I know a lot of people aren't.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> The star in a reasonably priced car feature is well passed its sell by date now!


True indeed. I reckon they should kill it off with a time trial between Hammond, Clarkson and May.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

they need to cut out all the BS and get on with presenting new motors. Why is that so hard ??

I've been watching Gop Tear for yonks and lately theyve just upped the level on waste-of-time content.


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

true ... they need to be more to the point with new cars coming out.. and just more cars really... after all it is a car show...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I love the show and fully understand it's an entertainment show based around cars rather than a motoring show full of reviews.

But sometimes it wouldn't hurt to have just maybe one or two proper review/comparison features per series.

For example they did the e92 M3 vs the RS4 and the C63 merc...

...now this was a good feature but i for one would also like to see them do something similar with the everyday models of these cars like the 330d vs the C320 and the A4 3.0TDI.

I know we don't want to turn Top Gear in to a boring review show but just occasionally a few real life reviews would be nice.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I just watch Dave now and see how good it was five years ago.

They should change the name to scrapheap challenge on BBC2


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i guess for bein a car show they really only show a few new cars, lame


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the show, it's great entertainment. As Clarkson said in that interview with Ross, Top Gear is less about the cars where as the DVDs he films are more car based. 

The star in a reasonably priced car is ok but a bit same-ish really. Best one for me was when they interview Brian Johnson the AC/DC singer. Otherwise though they could scrap it. 

I've always liked he idea of having times for cars that people have modified themselves. Like if someone could get a Skyline round the track faster than a Zonda etc.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

We've dabated this one a few times recently haven't we!!!??

My opinion remains the same.

Not as good as years gone by but still better than the voting for singing, dancing or jungle shizzle they keep churning out!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Raife said:


> *We've dabated this one a few times recently haven't we!!!??*
> My opinion remains the same.
> 
> Not as good as years gone by but still better than the voting for singing, dancing or jungle shizzle they keep churning out!


exactly, like the stuck record now :wall:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that James May says the word "was" the same way you or I would say "waz"? 
Bugs the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

alxg said:


> Has anyone else noticed that James May says the word "was" the same way you or I would say "waz"?
> Bugs the bejesus out of me.


Havn't noticed that but will look out for it tonight. James Mays laugh is hilarious, gets me every time!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I enjoy seeing the new exotic stuff, but think they need to do more mainstream stuff too.

And not like they did for the fiesta (Funny as it was)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

why have the bbc decided to put the HD version on 2 hours later than normal!?


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

In case anyone's not watching James May is on right now with his "James May on the moon" program. Far better than his Top Gear presenting - BBC 2 now!


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Not in HD tonight?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Silverberry said:


> Not in HD tonight?


Not until 10:30:wall:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

was that tunnel thing real lol


oh its damaged now


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

alxg said:


> Has anyone else noticed that James May says the word "was" the same way you or I would say "waz"?
> Bugs the bejesus out of me.


Yes! also, 'Becaz'.. It's a really weird dialect/accent type-thing which I have never heard before, or since!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Liked the Twingo test.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Good old Northern Ireland.

Worst bit of CGI I've ever seen at the end of the test! Lol!

I'm just back from Dublin and Top Gear live which was also awesome


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very good episode IMO if you think TG isn't what it once was, boring or anything like that, why watch it?


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great episode :thumb:

Love the twingo and 500 abarth.

NOTE: Does anyone know the name of the song playing when Clarkson was doing the range rover test? He was playing with the TV and its a piano playing?


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

brinks said:


> In case anyone's not watching James May is on right now with his "James May on the moon" program. Far better than his Top Gear presenting - BBC 2 now!


The U2 flight was awesome. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mmm i have to admit TG was not the same as usual, the reviews seemed a bit boring IMHO, however the racing on the air port strip was awesome.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I love the show and fully understand it's an entertainment show based around cars rather than a motoring show full of reviews.
> 
> But sometimes it wouldn't hurt to have just maybe one or two proper review/comparison features per series.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with that I really like the 3 ways with cars ect but they hardly do that anymore.And that Airport thing last night WTF?:lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I love Top Gear. Its an hour of petrol head heaven. For those who still complain about it, well I absolutely detest the likes of Holby City or Casualty and the Bill but you know what?? I don't watch them and so I don't complain about them. 
I thought the bit with Jezzer bumping the Twingo was great.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Cullers said:


> I love Top Gear. Its an hour of petrol head heaven. For those who still complain about it, well I absolutely detest the likes of Holby City or Casualty and the Bill but you know what?? I don't watch them and so I don't complain about them.
> I thought the bit with Jezzer bumping the Twingo was great.


agree. it's the same after every episode - it's boring it's this, it's that :wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Cullers said:


> I love Top Gear. Its an hour of petrol head heaven. For those who still complain about it, well I absolutely detest the likes of Holby City or Casualty and the Bill but you know what?? *I don't watch them and so I don't complain about them. *
> I thought the bit with Jezzer bumping the Twingo was great.


No one is saying they don't like it. Just that there is room for improvement so we enjoy it even more. It's called feedback and constructive criticism.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Twingo bit was fantastic Ross Kemp in the boot:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> No one is saying they don't like it. Just that there is room for improvement so we enjoy it even more. It's called feedback and constructive criticism.


exactly :thumb: "no one is saying its the worst load of ****e on tv" people (me included) are just saying it seems to be geting stale.imagine if people did just not watch as soon as they didnt like a series lol.the "dont watch it if you dont like it" lot crack me up :lol: god forbid you should say something if a programme starts getting ropey lol.


----------

